# Project X, Y and Z - The challenge



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Right, come on then.

My engine will be finished in two weeks time from Garys, I have one more stage to take the car into, being NOS.

As soon as its finished, get your cars to Santa Pod cos I am going to attempt to beat you in my R34 roadcar. For the next posts about how the R32s are road cars, well we all know they are pro-drag cars apart from P Y but who cares.

No excuses, you have about 2 months to get whatever problems or mods you have sorted out and then I want to race you.

Youve brought the cars over from Japan so lets see them run here and against me or anyone else whom wants a piece of the action.

All this cant wait until totb talk and project X, well lets see it, get them out of the garage and lets roll.

Cant wait, I will let you know a date when my car is ready and I want to race and we'll set date. 

Who knows what will happen, I am not being ****y but lets find out whom has the minerals shall we.

 Dirk.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*PROJECT 'Z.*

DOES NOT NEED NOS DIRK    



Keith:smokin:


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Anyone for Turbomax fuel then  ?   :smokin:


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

*Fighting Talk!!!*

now the gauntlet has been properly thrown down... 

the cars went brought over JUST for TOTB  lets rock!!! 

this will make for some proper good viewing and I for one will be there to watch! 

Well done Dirk...  coax these boys out to play! all the cars look good! lets see how they run!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I would have thought a friendly 'shake-down' would be good for all those participating... not full out stuff but a good shake-down, check for stress leaks etc... great idea Dirk... getting all to a point together when they are ready for such a thing might stimey the whole idea... but it would be a big pull for many I know...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Santa Pod*

Dirk,

Why all the rubbish about the R32s not being road cars? Did you not see Project X when it was driven to Boxhill or to the Grasshopper meeting?

Guy


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I'll be there to watch!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Ill be up for that let me know when and will come and watch 
dirk run as now what hes planning 

bring it on and show us what those imports will do just wait till next year till we get a proper drag car have few things in pipeline wait and see

lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Santa Pod*



Guy said:


> *Dirk,
> 
> Why all the rubbish about the R32s not being road cars? Did you not see Project X when it was driven to Boxhill or to the Grasshopper meeting?
> 
> Guy *


Yeh yeh, whatever Guy. We all know the deal, just come forward and accept the challenge and stop talking about it. 

Thats OK Keith, I need NOS as I will use my car everyday still and therefore I dont want a full blown nasty step 3 / large turbine setup. Dont worry about me, when my drag car is finished it will not have NOS as that will be a drag car and will not require any laughing gas whereas this car I will continue to drive everyday as previously and NOS gives me the bets of both worlds.

Come on then, you's havent exactly accepted?

Fed up talking about it, prove it.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah come on accept and run and show us what all your claims are about, will be nice to see some proper power cars up to the challenge obvoiusly if u dont attend can car do what it says it will do

lee


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*The Challenge*

Sorry Andy but dragging isn't what I'm all about. To be honest I find it boring. Not to say it isn't skillful but personally I'd rather peel potatoes.

My Project Y (so named to wind-up/have a laugh with the other marques attending TOTB  ) is at the moment being well and truly looked over by Abbeys and will be returned when they are happy with it. I am having to wait for a few bits so like you will probably be go in a couple of months. Then hopefully I will have a fast all-round road car built to a very tight budget. 

My goal for this year is to compete and to do well at TOTB. It's not the 'be all and end all' off events for me but is the only one available that takes into account all catergories which is what I am really interested in. 

I know exactly where I am doing my shake-downs and to be honest probably won't even attend the Pod this year as I have North Weald just down the road from me. 

No doubt we will meet this year and I look forward to it :smokin: .

Well good luck with your 'Drag Car Baiting', it'll be fun to watch  .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Too much Testosterone*

Dirk,

When we are happy with the car we will run it and not before, don't know where yet though. There's no rush, it's not like it matters that much, since it's only a fun car.

GTSM,

You're right, we only made the cars up, they don't exist, so there's no point showing them. 

We might as well crown Dirk as 'Drag-King' now. That will please you in your capacity as Dirk's head cheerleader............

Guy


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Girls... please...let's have a bit of decorum here


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Sorry*

Glen but I heard some very bad news yesterday, North Weald is no more my friend, the council have put the block on it , something to do with safety which is a real shame as its our local drag track, I am gutted as it so easy to get to I meant to post this up yesterday after hearing the news but forgot. I hope they appeal and get the venue sorted again but according to my drag rcaing friend it will not, we'll see I suppose. 

As for your car competeing on an all round basis, yes same here, at the moment I intend on running at all events at TOTB as my R34 is not a drag car however I believe that it will be consistent at all three events not just drag however this is my favourite of course.

Guy, well, I am not baiting you or anyone else, just get you car done, stop talking about it, lets race. Afterall the build up and trying to scare everyone about the car, come on, get it out, I want to see it run against me. As for it not mattering much and only fun, well thats a hell of an attempt and effort to buy a car in Japan that you dont know, buy it just for dragging and then now annouce its just fun. All your/Henrys posts on here about it and on other forums do not suggest that its just fun, Henry asked for a challenge well here it is and I am offering with my road car, not my drag car, why are you scared/taking it lightly, I thought you would relish at the opportunity.

I am serious and not looking for a slagging match or trying to wind anyone up, you think your car is a serious contender, well lets see it, what makes you think its good enough for TOTB? I want to see it.

You cant run forever


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Wahoo another "who's got the biggest balls" Thread Would be could to see them all run together


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Just seen*

something else, as for my title as ' Drag King' well I prefer that better than being called ' Drag Queens' as the rumour has it for a couple of blokes I know Joking.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Saw this the moment it was posted... :smokin: 

Still... y'gotta laff..aint'ya!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Your in full flow Andy aren't you*

I can't believe North Weald ain't gonna be a Drag Venue no more. Thats crap news and I hope they get it sorted out. 

Good to hear the 34 is gonna stay an all-rounder as I think it is important for us to field cars in TOTB that have the capabilities to win it overall whilst hopefully winning the single events as well.

I'll be interested to have a passenger ride in your 34 when its done if thats OK.

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dragging*

Dirk,

Mmmmmm Drag-racing, whilst dressed in 'drag'........lets not go there!

Will be a shame if North Weald is permanently closed, another car 'resort' lost to petty-minded councils and the 'it's too loud' residents.......

Guy


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

North Weald closure - is this just in respect of events open to the paying public? There's a TVR sprint meeting going on there on Saturday.

Edited to say that it appears it hasn't stopped hosting the drag racing as such, but has been fully booked up by other events.

Phil


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*chaps*

this is all elitest bullshit which is what is happening in skyline world at the moment. if you aint got 600 horse then you are noone. 

sad to say the the vast majority of us don't have the cash burning facilities of some out there and what is the point of a car if it spends most of its life in a garage...ok some have a road car as well!! 

Rockingham was how GTR club should be...a good group of gents having a good day out, a laugh and a chuckle etc, some good driving and sticking together as a club... that was the definition of fun...

issuing ultimatums is pointless...not as if there is any cash involved either! 

I could not give a **** who has the quickest car in a straight line or the hairiest balls or whatever. I have got nothing to prove and I like mine the way it is.

blimey maybe those 2 pints in the sun did affect me after all.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Glen*

NW, well thats the near truth rumour, hopefully it will be annouced soon, have you any contacts for the organisers, I though maybe you had seeing as its in your back yard and all, maybe worth checking into to see how true it is/confirm it.

Yes you can have a ride out in my car Glen, of course and yes at this time I will complete in all events, not just drag, obviously there are 5 months in between now and then and something could change but I dont think so, thats why I am building a drag car and not tearing my R34 apart. As you, I feel that the event is about finding the best car, not just the best drag car, this should be left to Santa Pod where times are accurate and consistent. TOTB is not the place to be breaking records as its not official for anything.

As far as drag racing goes this year, in my mind, unless you run at Santa Pod your time is questionable and non factual.

Isnt the weather lovely today, what a blinding day out there.

Guy my first thoughts about NW was noise but thats not the issue apparently, its safety which I can understand as the event is a bit amateur when you compare with say SP etc. You think, last year they had that big rocket car doing an afterburn about 100 yards for about 500 people, little bit dangerous I think, I could feel a suntan coming on sitting in the queue to run my car.

Drag dressed in Drag, listen guy if you want to use those tactics, be my guest. Whatever you and Henry get upto at weekends you should keep behind closed doors. I picked up some size 11 red high heels at a boot fair once, do you want me to send them to you, they could fit either one of you's, may come in handy but gearchanges could be an issue.

Is anyone going to walk the walk?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thank God for the nice weather*

because it brings out the little vest tops, short skirts, see through dresses etc., and thats just on the blokes round here   .

Will have a check out on the NW situation.

Yep, would have been fatal if that Rocket Car had a backfire  .

Glen


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

HI all am only having bit of fun all i want is for everyone to see what skylines can do didn set out for argument so was bit below belt just want all cars to run and do what their built to do 
guy,henry and glen i know ur cars are all awsome so dont have go at me have seen them in action and now what they can do 
just nice to be able to see what pro drag car can do against 
street car so think was bit uncalled for

lee


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Rockingham was how GTR club should be...a good group of gents having a good day out, a laugh and a chuckle etc, some good driving and sticking together as a club... that was the definition of fun...




my sentiments exaclty just get in and run the cars and enjoy them

lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*As*

you say Nick, you couldnt give a care so then dont. This is not elitist or whom has the most money, this forum is full of all that stuff and is tedious.

They asked for a challenge and here I am, no games.

As for 600 bhp or no one, well thats a fantasy built up by those whom dont have the power, Its not something expressed by those whom have the power Nick, its all in your head. There is no looking down on anyone other than the usual, ive got over 600 and you havent which is the same as when you are on the motorway and a standard R33 comes up to you and you have 450bhp, of course you love to blow them away and show them the might of your power, unfortunately you can become a victim yourself when someone with over 500 comes up along side you. All the boys with standard power never come out with that elitest tat, just the ones which have started on the tuning ladder and maybe on some level feel inadequate. And I dont mean that to be offesive or rude but the subject is all a non issue as far as I am concerned. 

Anyway this thread is about a drag racing challenge and as for the whole lets not get into an arguement lets all be lovers attitude, the only people whom always come out with all the tat do not undestand or appreciate the issue to begin with, I am generalising with that statement btw.

You dont have to post on this subject, even those whom have the cars seem to have trouble posting


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*600 bhp*

i do not claim to have anywhere near 600bhp but i do claim to take a few scalps this yaer at santa pod when gary finishes my car so watch out suckers


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Lee*

''''''''guy,henry and glen i know ur cars are all awsome so dont have go at me''''''''''

Your losing me their mate as I'm in on this thread having a laugh and haven't/don't go out of my way to have a go at anyone  .

Sounds like you are getting something trick for next year then are you  .

Glen

ps. I can see what is going on though. The lads (and lasses) who have these high performance Skylines don't drive them as much as they would like and they nearly always seem to be in a workshop somewhere, so when the sun does shine they(me included) get all excited about bringing 'em out and having some fun :smokin: . It's just harmless fun so lets keep it fun.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

all i want is for everyone to have a bit ogf fun i have started playing with my car as few of u know but nowhere near the power of some of u lot, im not knocking anyone just want to see what they can do i know they are awsome cars so just roll em out and kick everyones ass 


lee


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Way to go Lee*

THATS THE SPIRIT   :smokin: :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Cars*

Lee,

Just having a laugh........

I will repeat one bit though, ours is a Street-car, it is road-legal, on road tyres, with standard seats and exterior and has already been driven to the pub more than once...........

Guy


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey no probs just wanna have some fun thats all i love skylines and want nothing else but live and breath em now they are awesome cars, 

p.s guy i know ur car is street legal as saw it go sideways at grasshopper last time is mental car just thought it was initailly builbt as drag car thts all might be wrong if am sorry 

lee


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I think it's an awesome idea. I'll see if my fire extinguisher is ready, may even put my civic in for a run.

Cem


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah go for it if we can get gary gtart to run too ????? 

and some mags attending what u think something u wanna sort booty ? can sort banzai out to come ?? 


lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Cars*



Guy said:


> *Lee,
> 
> Just having a laugh........
> 
> ...


Guy the greatest respect, YAWN! If its street legal, drive it to Elvington and to the Pod half a dozen times.

I bought a can of baked beans yesterday, took the label off and made a new one which says that they are now spaghetti hoops, it doesnt mean that the can now has hoops inside does it, know what I mean. Anyway I dont care if your car is street legal or not, I am not going to be crying and making excuses if I get beat by your road legal pro drag car, if thats what you want to run, then thats fine.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Errmmmm........

I have no axe to grind, no side to sit on, and no car I would prefer to be fastest.

But I would think that having paid all this money for the cars, their tuning, fettling and so on, it would be a shame not to then use them for the purpose they are built for....................ie speed.

Look at me, Ive just blown my car up with little more than a run down the motorway, but apart from not having a pot to pi$$ in to rebuild it I would use the car tomorrow and drive fast, obviously nowhere near the degree of abuse that you guys are talking about, but then your cars are built to take it.

I would love to see these monsters which represent the most powerful of our club - and some of the fastest in the country - used in anger, and I am sure that the majority of members here would too.

Just my 2p's worth.

Come on the lads!! Lets get it on !!!!!!

James.................


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Personally I'm interested to see how the Jap imported cars get on compared with the British built ones!

As for street car vs road cars, but from my perspective there is a massive difference between a stripped out drag car (like Project X) and a full four seater road car which you can take your family to tescos in like project Y/Dirks R34 (or for that matter Guy's R34)! And from my perspective I'd never own a full on drag car... But a 650bhp+ full road car :smokin: :smokin: Bring it on!

I think my perfect spec skyline would run 2530's for responsiveness (on track/road) + shot of NOS for fun


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Dirk mate... due to lack of interest.... Ill take you on....  my 32 against your 34... prepare for a creaming! lol!!! I aint scared... !!!

after he Drag... which you might just beat me on... we will do the awsome spectical that is the inching along in stationary traffic, up hill for an hour run!!! 

'come on, if you thinks you is hard enough' as i belive they say!!!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*you want my car out too*

well so do i, 
but other things are taking priorty,
but dont worry,it will be out there soon, without nos, and will be in full trim driven daily,cant wait, just pi##ed my self off now,i had forgotten i owned it and all the excitement it gave


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Talk is cheap, get in the 9`s Andy and I`ll bring Project X out to play.
Prove your car is worthy to run on the same piece of tarmac.

See ya sucker,yawn.....yawn......

Henry (size 12 BTW  )

PS.Nice crash-helmet......"Atom Ant"


----------



## Branners (Oct 17, 2002)

Just as a thought for those guys who dont have the money to seriously uprate everything in the car....

The Supra club run a stock turbo bunfight at Santa Pod on a regular basis. The cars must be fully road legal and in the same state you would drive down the shops (ie no stripped out interiors, no removing aircon pumps, no slicks, no removing headlamps). They must be running stock turbos or stock based turbos (hybrids to whatever spec you want). NOS is not allowed etc...basically giving almost everybody a fair chance of winning the event. We get a supplier (www.pro-alloys.co.uk) to supply a small trophy for each event and theres a larger trophy for fastest 1/4 mile time at Pod. That way the guys who cant afford the single and twin conversions get some glory.

For the guys with serious modifications its probably just amusing to watch, but the guys who do it really enjoy it.

Perhaps somebody from the Skyline group might like to arrange something similar.

JB


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Do you get a prize for most smoke???

LOL

If ya do I'll bring the bomber !!!!!!!

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

MattPayne said:


> *Dirk mate... due to lack of interest.... Ill take you on....  my 32 against your 34... prepare for a creaming! lol!!! I aint scared... !!!*



And I'll have a go with my R33, We'll have him


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Talk is cheap*



Henry said:


> *Talk is cheap, get in the 9`s Andy and I`ll bring Project X out to play.
> Prove your car is worthy to run on the same piece of tarmac.
> 
> See ya sucker,yawn.....yawn......
> ...


And thats all you been doing. I take it you have already got into the 9's then Henry have you? what makes you think I need to get into the 9's for you to even consider racing me then?

You asked for challenge well here it is, wheres your minerals now then big H? Whom else you waiting for? Simon Norris? well I will phone him tomorrow for you if you like and lets get together asap.

As for Matt and Jason, maybe if you boys run one of your engines in the others boot floor and combine the power you may give Project X a run for its money! LMAO

Dirk in great competitive spirit Diggler


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

dirk how about a twin rb26 engined 32 ??


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Kick ****!*

So when's it going to be ready then Dirk, your Project Y, Z whatever - (I've lost count), and do you really think it's going to cut the mustard?

Rupert


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

I am sure whenever this happens, there will be a long queue at the entrance of people waiting to see!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

All this testicle comparing and still no one has agreed to run surely you guys will want to do some test runs before TOTB so why not get together and do it, at least if Dirk does win you can say you were trying different setups


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I have to say I am agreeing with Dirk on this one and I think its just a case of bring them out to play. 

I'll race you if you give me a 3 second head start ?

Good on your diggler !


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

It would be really good if we could get all the UK big power skylines together head to head and somehow make a charity thing out of it? perhaps a little flutter on the result, with proceeds going to the winners named charity? come on guys, it'd be great fun!


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Drag racing?*

Is this for drag racing or blasting around a circuit? I'm not in any way interested in knackering my car on a strip somewhere. Getting annoyed at the continuous stream of bills for new gearbox, blown engine etc…

Rupert


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Looks like*

A few of the larger cars should now have a new catagory
and perhaps a new line up for totb
Posers only need enter


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*hmmm?*

From a pure enthusiasts point of view and someone who would very much like to see them all in action, whats the point of building these big bhp cars, telling everyone about them etc and then refusing to pull them out of the box until TOTB??
This is not a dig as i have enjoyed following the build up of all the project cars however it kind of negates the argument about how quick they are and how good the tuning is etc if you wont bring them out to play. I would rather have a useable car with plenty power than the fastest GTR in the country if it can only be run once or twice a year? I thought the spirit of TOTB was about street legal / road cars? If a car isn`t run anywhere other than the likes of TOTB then doesn`t this just about cancel the argument about cars that are trailered there? I know these cars are expensive to build and re-build if somthing goes wrong before TOTB but to be honest, in my opinion and this is only my opinion, the spirit will be lost when professional cars turn up. Instead of TOTB , i would feel just as involved or loyalty to the mark watching pro drag racing on Eurosport!! I thought this was the reason rocket Ronnie`s car was so well respected??Turns up, races and then drives home or to the next event / challenge!!
As stated, not having a go, just eager to see this all skyline event!!
jas


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Why not running?*

Why aren't they running now - simple they ain't ready.....

Dirk (who is making the challenge) has a car that 'might' be ready in a some weeks time.......

Keith's car (Z) is on a boat coming from Japan.

Glens car (Y) has only just been bought by him and has a fuel leak and needs some minor 'fettling'.

Project X is not yet UK road registered. In case you hadn't noticed from the photos, we have been driving it on Jap plates, with no MOT, tax or insurance ie we have been taking big risks to allow people to see it. 

I am sure that when the cars are ready, the owners will use them and use them lots. However, I for one am not rushing the progress, because there is no need too.

Guy


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Obvious answer...*

Jason.

You are absolutely correct in your assumption that it's all about the time and money sticking your car back together after blowing it up...

If a number of these cars have been built / procured / whatever for TOTB, it would be stupid for there owners to run them in anger, break something and not have the time to repair before the event.

I’m not saying whether on not this way forward is right or wrong, only that I know if I was one of the people entering TOTB who have already invested so much time, effort and money, I would not wanting to be risking my car in any way shape or form…

…and then there was Dirk!

Rupert


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Usage*

Jason,

If you think that I went to the hassle and expense of buying a car from Japan to run it only only once a year then you must be frigging insane.

When I am happy with it's setup, it will be used as it's supposed to be. ie lots and hard

The primary purpose of buying a car properly equipped for drag-racing was save my R34 from being used in this way and thus saving the potential damage and bills from occuring (as Rupert himself knows from experience).

Guy


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Fairs fair..*

Ok - But I guess that the worry of blowing anything apart before TOTB is an issue. It must be!

Sods law too that it may well happen. Guy - You and I know all too well that this is the case...

Rupert


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*off track but....*

Is this the same Rupert who had the Pajero for sale last year?? How the devil are you? And still gutted i wasn`t in a position to buy it when you offered, especially at the price you were quoting. You still cant get them at that price this year!!!
Back on track, i`m just trying to say that it seems to me that a lot of the cars being built for TOTB are straying towards a `funny car` category instead of the street legal / highly tuned spec that the event is supposed to be about. Its a credit to all you guys out there that you can build these machines but from a spectator point of view, a pity we wont see them so often!!
jas


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yes it is!*

My God Jason, you missed a trick there!

Rupert


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

*My 2p worth*

Jason, 
I think the point is you can have a very fast car and enjoy it 'without thrashing the nuts off it on a drag strip'.
Rupert's car IS fast he does not require a drag strip to prove it.

He would prefer to do circuits and tracks which are enjoyable and place less strain on engines and transmissions.
Yes the brakes may get hammered on track and so may the tyres, but these are consumables, readily available off the shelf and may be fitted by anyone with a limited amount of competence.

Engines and transmissions can require parts available only from Japan, and also require a higher level of competence. 
Due to the few people with the competence and the 'high demands on their time' this can lead to pro-longed and expensive periods without your car.

Not enjoyable believe me, Rupert, Ronnie, Henry or Guy...

My view would be thash your car when you want to thrash it where you want to thrash it because you want to thrash it, not because a lot of other people 'would like to see it'.

If they would 'like to see it' get them to spend £70K-£100K+ (quoted that figure from thin air most of the above cars including mine have had well in excess of that figure spent) and thrash it.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*GTart*

sounds like only the GTart boys want to race i wonder why that is


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Which GT-Art boys do you mean?

Andy is only one person, (strange I know it sometimes seems like there is more than one of him!), and Andy wishes to prove a point.

Gary's car is his own and I would not call him a GT-Art boy.

Other than Andy and Gary(who I exclude) which other GT-Art boys are you referring to?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Easy option!!*

Well Ged, thats made the choice easy for myself as i dont have 70-100k to throw into modifying my car however if i did have that sort of money and enthusiasm i cant help but think i would be caught between being too scared to thrash it for the reasons you stated and wanting to " show it off" at any given opportunity!! As you said , its a lot of money to pay out whether you have that sort of cash sitting idle or not.
On a seperate sort of angle to this, can you guys justify the money you have spent on these cars if , from my interpretation of what you have said is correct, the reliabilty suffers? This is in no way a dig, i`m just curious to see if there are days when you regret the outlay or not. I take it from the previous notes that Rupert must have had an expensive pop at some time in the past, didn`t that put you off in any way, afterall 100k can buy some pretty serious track orientated toys ? For a fraction of the cost you can modify the GTRs around the 500bhp mark so do you really get the opportunity on tracks etc to utilise the extra 200 (i`m guessing here) that you guys have on top of that?(and of course the reliability). Am i talking to absolute fanatics of the Skyline mark here which is why you have spent so much cash? I love the GTR but i have to say that if presented with 100k to spend on a car for track use the GTR wouldn`t be top of the list!! Not a traitor to the mark just being honest!
jas


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Waisting money...*

Jason,

To be honest, I’ve had a couple of expensive pops in the past!

I take your sentiment of why not spend the cash on an alternative vehicle? The answer is that a) I’ve generally had at some time that alternative vehicle and b) In my experience there is NO other vehicle in the £70K - £100K price range that can touch a 700 bhp Skyline. They are simply in a class of their own. Lambos, Porsches, Ferraris etc cannot touch them. The only car I am hanging my nose over, as a possible next project is an Ultima GTR. I love the look of those things and they really deliver the goods too.

Rupert


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*feel sorry for you Rupert.....*

NOT!!!
Would love to be in such a dilemma!!!
Yes, i see the ultima really does rate highly across the board on all enthusiast discussions.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*So*

then basically, theres loads of excuses and no takers 

Dirk sorting the men from the boys Diggler

Ps. 

I dont know why you are worrying, you asked for a challenge and I have a serious car to challenge you with, show me up, thrash me, whip me, show everyone the might, whatever, but do something, the challenge is here, its friendly, its serious and its great fun, why the hesitation?

As for Big Bear, well, hes just a shandy drinking lightweight


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah 


going on get them out and run em even if u beat dirk or he beats u does it matter, just get cars on strip and do with them what they are built for why not do it in summer so have nice weather,
loads of totty and wil also give enough time to sort cars out 
just someone say yeah to doing it 


lee



i could run maybe could have about a 20 minute head start ???? 
mm well saying that was surprising round rockingham on monday


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK*

Yes Andy I accept your challenge and I promise I will do it, sometime in the summer like Lee says  .

Bring it on Barnsey   :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Damn just realised*

this thread weren't even about/including me but hey, WTF  .

Glen

ps. Fuel leak. I wondered why I was only getting 5mpg, kidding. Found out from Mark today the reason though. It weren't a leak, in the sense of broken pipe etc., it was something I'd done


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*DIRK DIGGLER*

I AM NOTHING TO DO WITH MR DIGGLER BUT HE SEEMS TO BE THE ONLT ONE PREPARED TO PUT HIS MONEY WHERE HIS MOUTH IS I ALSO WANT TO RISE TO THE CHALLENGE SO STOP TALKING AND ROLL THE CARS OUT PUT UP OR SHUT UP!!! IN THE NICEST POSSIBLE WAY OF COURSE


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey my sentimemts exactly

lee


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*See Above*

Oh no gfunk, everyone's up for it, just in their own good time   .

Glen

ps. stop it with the caps lock you are scaring me


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*A Dig at the Diggler...*

Shandy drinking lightweight???

Mr Diggler, how dare you! Old Smokey and me can out run your tin-pot attempt any day of the week! You with your big twins and funny stickers…

Rupert


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*The challenge*

I wish i could take up Dirks challange 

first problem is the fact that project Z.
is on the boat till the 25th next month

Vessel: Hual Transporter | Voyage no. 30 


. 
Yokohama 20.03.2003 . 
Kawasaki 21.03.2003 . 
Hitachinaka 22.03.2003 . 
Kobe 24.03.2003 . 
Kanda 26.03.2003 . 
Suez Canal 12.04.2003. 
Larnaca 14.04.2003 . 
Livorno 17.04.2003 . 
Barcelona 19.04.2003 . 
Southampton 24.04.2003 . 
Newcastle 25.04.2003 . 


second problem is the pod is about 500 miles each way 
Dirk come up to crail May 11th should be a good day
look here http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/


Keith.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*OK*

Glen you were included as you own ' Project why', oops, sorry ' Project Y ' 

Great, thanks Glen, sounds cool. I have never liked the name ' Barnsey' but if you like you can call me ' Bomber' as some already do, thats if you dont want to use the word ' Andy' or 'Dirk' or any of the other four letter names I have been called previously 

Keith, well I had better make sure I clear it quickly then haddent I eh?! as for Crail, well I dont see why not but in my books only Santa Pod is official. I will come to Crail if you come to Santa Pod as lets face it, Crail is about 10 hours away from me chap, even Santa Pod is 2 Hours. make sure you call Rod as well as I want to race that JUN car also.

Big Bear, listen, you and your old used jonny have no chance against the might of my wrath. You know what happens Mr Bog! Anyway, you'll have to borrow someone elses leg! :smokin: 

Its the weekend!


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Challenge*

Hmmmmmm.
Lets all agree on a date before TOTB that suits.
That way there no excuses


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Don't like*

Barnsey. Who you trying to kid you old dog .

Project 'why', jeez you just thought of that all on your own. Sorry but you've gone down a level. And you were doing so well. Now, now, you know I'm only playing with ya  .

Bloody Draggin, maybe something more exciting like Kerplunk would definetly get me going. No, no, I got it Buckaroo  . Now thats competition  .

Rob, good to see you back. Makes a change from seeing your front in me mirrors. Ha ha the old ones are the best  . How's the EVO. All mapped up and ready to go go. Go got 'em Floyd. 

Yahoo, ride 'em cowboy's.

Ta ta.

Glen (the skint, not so rich one) 

ps. This thread has become really boooooooorrrrrrrrriiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg. Mmmm I wonder why. We need more cheerleaders, thats it. I'm so looking forward to the pom pom's at TOTB.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

mmm what ones with nice tits ??


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Changed my signature*

about three months ago...

What do you reckon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oi GTSM,

I wan't you, Pimp Boy , at the same drag strip as Dirky and Glen.

I'll 'ave Ya 


Hi Rob


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Putting Dirk (or Dick) in his place!*

Mr Bog – what a bloody cheek - All of this from someone who speaks nothing but toilet. I’ll beat you Mr Barnes and you damn well know it!

When old Smokey’s back on it’s crutches and I’m off mine I’ll whip your skinny ****!

Rupert


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Signature*

You need to get them '3 stones' off your EVO Rob as you'll go a damn sight quicker.

Power to weight and all that   .

Glen


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Ok jason no probs come on down for up north and run against me 

oh btw if rob runs evo will cause few surprises 




p.s u up for billing

lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

gtsm said:


> *Ok jason no probs come on down for up north and run against me *


See how easy we sorted out some competition, you big boys & girls need to stop all this posturing 



I'm not gonna manage Billing this year, the kids are taking me and MrsO to Euro Disney that week 

I will be at Jap Fest and TOTB though.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

hi jas

no probs just need to get some more cars down there aswell 
i.e project x,y, and z !!!!! 


lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Putting Dirk (or Dick) in his place!*



Rupert said:


> *Mr Bog – what a bloody cheek - I’ll beat you Mr Barnes and you damn well know it!
> 
> LISTEN BIG BEAR, ITS TRUE, ONLY TALKING FACTS HERE
> 
> ...


What happened about the trip away Rupert, is it all finalised now? Gis a bell next week when you have time.


----------



## IAN M (Feb 8, 2003)

*re you lot*

my 2.5 pence worth

i think you should sort this out with pistols at dawn BUT 
mr boogie nights has a big pistol so beware ( so i have seen in his film )

anyway who cares who has the quickest car ( do you lot have a sex life ) ( i dont since my baby was born )

my 34 lands on friday and yes i will play with it and it will be in 
the top 10% of road cars for performance >

when i jad my 33gts25t ( 356bhp ) i raced a sierra cosworth and he beat me and he got out the car and performand some strange
dance ( a mix betwween the tellytubbes and mr bean ) so i went up to the man and saidwell done and he laughed at me ( mug ) so
the moral of this storey is he is a prat i am not . TAKE IT LIKE A MAN their are going to be faster cars out their but who give a shit if you are happy with your ride then who cares .

( ps his car was burnt out 2 nights latter hehehehehe some people cant take it like a man )


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay so we have 2 contenders, when and where? I am coming to watch for sure! The other 2 'project' cars should race as well, what are they worried about! Wasnt project X an appaling game on the Amiga anyway?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

My car is also on the Hual transporter, due 7th April I cant wait!!

Anthony.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> *My car is also on the Hual transporter, due 7th April I cant wait!!
> 
> Anthony. *


 AJFleming you have a bit longer to wait than the 7th till you get your car.

Vessel: Hual Transporter | Voyage no. 30 

Yokohama 20.03.2003 . 
Kawasaki 21.03.2003 . 
Hitachinaka 22.03.2003 . 
Kobe 24.03.2003 . 
Kanda 26.03.2003 . 
Suez Canal 12.04.2003. 
Larnaca 14.04.2003 . 
Livorno 17.04.2003 . 
Barcelona 19.04.2003 . 
Southampton 24.04.2003 . 
Newcastle 25.04.2003 . 

Keith


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Putting Dirk (or Dick) in his place!*



Rupert said:


> *Mr Bog – what a bloody cheek - All of this from someone who speaks nothing but toilet. I’ll beat you Mr Barnes and you damn well know it!
> 
> When old Smokey’s back on it’s crutches and I’m off mine I’ll whip your skinny ****!
> 
> Rupert *


Okey Dokey, lets have it, I have a low boost map so far and most things are still not finished but I want to run the car again with the new engine and old car setup to see the difference only having reasonable power will make at this point.

So then, whose coming and whose got the excuses?

2003 here we go.............


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey big boy 

ill challenge u in me racing polo !! 

if i start now u can start in august and then u can catch up


can i book my ride in the beast already then ?? 

lee


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> AJFleming you have a bit longer to wait than the 7th till you get your car.


Hmm maybe I got the wrong boat, but the boat did arrive 7th of april as I HAVE NOW GOT IT   :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee you tart, your mine, stop flirting with Dirky


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ha come on down u drunken scot let me show u the might of my wepaon, if i could spell it would help 

lee


----------



## GTRfan (Apr 20, 2003)

*GTR street tyre record*

Good to see there is some competitive spirit in the mother country
while your having a battle over there, we have our own little battle happening in Australia.Today at a test & tune session I beat my personal best of 9.50 with a 9.45. Not good enough to beat my mate though - he pulled out a 9.38 @ 153mph with his GTR. These times are on street tyres & the cars are street driven
(on occasion). The time required to get into the top ten in the world(read Japan) is 9.1, so hopefully soon we will be into the low nines & running with the Japanese records.
Go woundeye wacing!!!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTRFan*

9.5 fantastic........

I'm sure I know your car, since I get Zoom and High Performance Imports on subscription from downunder. Has it been featured in there?

Guy

PS Here's a couple of pictures of my R34


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Damn fine looking engine bay Guy. Nice to see that Turbo was put to some good use


----------



## GTRfan (Apr 20, 2003)

My GTRs are on the front cover of the HPI GTR special 3rd edition.
I also own another silver R33 that used to belong to Douglas Dinan which has had numerous articles as well.The R34 was featured in HPI no. 28 against a local Holden V8.
Wow - your R34 GTR looks fantastic!!! My R34 is only light tuned 'cause I have 2 highly modified R33s, but if I could do it all over again I would have done up the R34.They just look mad when done up properly like yours - well done. What times have you pulled so far? Or is it set up for street/circuit work?
BTW - there is another guy in Aust running 8.9 with a GTR on slicks - his car is on a whole nother level to my car.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sweet looking car Guy...very nice indeed!

Great to see it finished


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*GTRFan*

Quickly shuffles through massive stack of GTR magazines.....

Greetings John aka GTRFAN,

I have that HPI issue in front of me, very nice R33 and also a sexy R34. We have a couple of 3.0 Giken cars here in the UK also.

My R34 is really only for 'street' use, hence I'm keeping all the interior and gizmos. It's a 2.8 HKS Step3 with T88. I'm only intending to run 1.5bar to keep it reliable, but should be good for about 700bhp or thereabouts.

I'm also half-owner of the Project X car that is referred to in this thread. This was built in Japan (being upgraded and finished here in the UK) and runs 3037S twins, has dynoed 831bhp at axles on Dynapack so far. This is the 'drag' car.








I also have a Porsche 993 RS 3.8 for track use, can't beat a dry-sump system for reliability.









Guy


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Porker*

Guy... I so badly want that Porker... one of my all time favourites...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Stand-in contender*

Hey guys,
Just in case any of you totb contenders throw a nasty at the Pod,you may want to consider this as a stand-in.Its even in the UK!!!!


http://www.japanese-carimports.co.uk/details.asp?StockNo=50197

ENJOY!!!!!


regards............Paul


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Paul, I don't believe that car is actually available...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*DOH!!!*

Just a ploy to get attention then i suppose!
Wont get many sales like that will they!if you cant actually buy the one you see and like!

shame,it looked the mutts!

Regards.........Paul


----------



## GTRfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Mmmm.3037S - very nice.I am almost at the limit of the 2835Rs with around 700hp at wheels.Project X should run low nines with that sort of power.Much smarter way to go fast, buying one mostly done.I have spent the earth getting to this stage, & now comes the ongoing cost of maintenance & development.Problem is
you cant stop otherwise the initial investment is wasted.It is such great fun to drive, all the hassles & hard work pays off.
I am looking forward to hearing how your car runs - please keep me posted.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

i belive that the main issue here is throttle control, you GTR boys don't have any  lol 

mitto

or is that wallet control?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Thread*

What a thread, just going back over some old stuff looking for some info and found this again, read it again from start to finish. 

Awesome


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Yeah*

just read through it, you started a right old pool of sh1t did'nt you! good read though.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

can i ask andy, were u running like race fuel or like optimax???

ryan


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Fuel*

I have two maps, one for optimax and one for 76 fuel - 106ron. At the flick of a switch I can use either map.

Andy

Ps. Pool of Sh1t, I think it is hilarious now knowing the outcome of the said challenge and all the ' charlie big potatoes' keyboard comments that were posted, maybe I wasnt such a fool after all for offering the challenge eh? As always, said what was on my mind and backed it up, no bull.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i think u backed it up alright


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*andy*

you're to right, a lot was said, and not a lot happened. pity about you're clutch, I think there was only one or two folk who did the buissness and impressed.
hope this next years better. Hell i might even run myself.

mark r..


----------

